

Common css mistakes - no more - onderhond
http://www.onderhond.com/blog/work/common-css-mistakes

======
johnkary
The biggest mistake I see isn't syntactical, but in implementation. Using too
many effects just because you can and it's relatively easy.

I think your site falls victim to my point above due to (1) Abuse of rounded
corners (it's OK to be square, man) (2) Abuse of drop-shadows (not every
element needs a drop-shadow!)

------
ahemphill
I'm not understanding the padding/margin argument. They are separate things.

~~~
jpdugan
I had the same initial reaction. On further thought, I think the author
understands the difference. The problem is that he's not a very good writer.

When he writes "one single space", he means what we all think of as padding in
one direction or margin in one direction. I think all he's really saying is
"don't create extra padding by adding margin" and "don't create extra margin
by adding padding."

The argument is valid: it's just kind of obvious and poorly worded.

~~~
raimondious
The other reason not to use margin and padding together is that you'll have
less inconsistencies between browsers (i.e., IE6 vs every other browser —
these properties are a source of a lot of annoying IE6 bugs).

------
Kilimanjaro
A page can have 1em margin from the body and 4em padding for the text.

So #2 is questionable.

------
peteysd
I find the image used in the "collapsing margins" post referenced in this
posting to be in extremely poor taste.

